# 13+3 nt scan, team yellow but take a guess... UPDATED WITH 20 week scan pics....



## pinkpassion

The tech said she already knows what it is but we aren't finding out *which was EXTREMELY hard not to just give in when she said she knew* but anyhow, she left out any and all nub pics which is a bummer because it was a pretty prominent nub and I'm sure we would have been able to have some good guesses.. but here are some pics regardless!!
 



Attached Files:







5.2.17_0002.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 30









5.2.17_0004.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 23









5.2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Oh I dont know! If she was that sure I wonder if that means boy as they are meant to be easier to confirm aren't they?!


----------



## pinkpassion

Emma, that's what I always hear , but this same tech knew that dd2 was a girl at this same gestation (she's the one that blurted it out lol) so I was very sure to make sure she knew we weren't finding out.. but it definitely makes me wonder! I do badly wish I had a nub shot so that I could post it, I'm sure it looked boy, but now I'm second guessing myself and questioning what I saw since I have nothing to stare at and study :haha:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Sounds like me! I keep picturing that potty shot in my head but still so unsure.. 
lets see what others guess for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Team yellow, but feel free to guess!!
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 22









baby3-2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 19









baby3-3.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy guess! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Lucy3

The nub looks slightly raised in the last pic, I'll guess boy &#128153;


----------



## jade1991

I'm going girl x


----------



## pinkpassion

What do y'all think???
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1499284820991.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









PhotoGrid_1499284849557.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I really don't know?! Arggh. 
What does your gut say looking at them? 
Have you seen my updated thread with 20 week scan photo?! I love comparing 20 week photos to try and guess!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Leaning Pink.

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm not really sure what my gut says lol, this pregnancy has been so different... sometimes I think boy and sometimes I think girl lol..


----------



## stellaluna431

Leaning pink. This one is tough though!


----------

